# bite time



## chriz (Aug 23, 2008)

well was misting my tegus tank this mornig like i do all the time when my bnw came over instead of just nugging my hand like he normaly does he chomped down on my thumb not just happy with biting me he started 2 head shake on me trying 2 get a real nice bit of me the little git . lol . wll got my other hand on him which i thought he was gonna let go of me but hell no he just carried biting down on me (hurting now) 5 mins later n he's got hold of me ne min now he's gonna let go im thinking now at 10 mins he's no longer biting just holding me well untill i try n get my thumb back then he bites down again the missus is now finding it highly funny i cant let go n the missus is being a cow n wont help (my fault didnt roll in till 6 this morning) well he finally let go 20 mins later.
n all i came out with was 2 tiny puncher's thought it more than what it was




think i got off lighly . i carried on mistin my other tanks n the checky git was scraching the glass the whole time 2 come out.
opened his tank again n it was like nothing happened walked right up my arm n back down again then nugged my hand 2 get him out n give him his head n belly rub lol well thats my first love bite off him n very much hoping the last . still cant get over how much power they have !!!


----------



## nohotegu (Aug 24, 2008)

"the missus was being a cow" ??


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 25, 2008)

'ees English, they talk like that.


----------



## leoares27 (Aug 25, 2008)

haha...nice story!! :lol:


----------



## nivek5225 (Aug 25, 2008)

why do you think he bit you?


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool pic, I think he likes his meal. LOL


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've noticed if I touch a frozen fuzzy then handle my baby tegu without washing my hands he will be very interested in my fingers and bite them a few times hehe good thing hes a baby!


----------



## chriz (Aug 26, 2008)

yes us english do have some funny sayings . n think i now know y he bit me i had removed a snake shed from my corns tank about 5 mins b4. the only reason im thinking this is cos i had it on the side of the tank n he was out wondering around n i must have knocked the skin on the floor cos he found n ripped it 2 bits trying 2 kill it he was well n truely in feeding mode . now i know no touching the snakes b4 handling the tegus .


----------



## nivek5225 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you feed your tegu live rodents ever?


----------



## burke0000 (Aug 26, 2008)

That had to hurt. I wish my tegu would get close enough to me to bite. I can even get close. I would rather be able to hold mine and get bit once in a while(while hes little atleast).


----------



## chriz (Aug 27, 2008)

no i never feed live plus the law stops us over here from doing it . n i wudnt ne way as the risk of the tegu getting bit n all scared up is not worth it well thats just how i feel. but saying that i have live fed pinkies 2 corns that have refused food but thats only been my last option .


----------



## chriz (Aug 27, 2008)

it did hurt my guy is 30" now from nose 2 tail n the power he has in his mouth is unreal he's packing on loads of size now


----------

